# Major score on bottles



## GrandpasFootsteps (Jan 8, 2013)

Some of you may remember my angst begging for bottles when I first got started a few years ago. Since then I've been pretty good at having enough bottles.

This past weekend I made a major score off craigslist. 79 boxes of empties - 980 bottles total. All from the same winery and they all have easy to remove (water soak only) labels. They are nice bottles. I paid 20 cents per bottle. I usually don't pay for bottles but this will have me setup for years.

My wife's only question: Where are you going to store all these?


----------



## Julie (Jan 8, 2013)

Sweet deal!!!


----------



## Jaggz (Jan 8, 2013)

Awesome find! Congrats!


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Jan 8, 2013)

Sweet deal!


----------



## bakervinyard (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice score ! Now how fast can you make wine ? LOL, Bakervinyard


----------



## Terry0220 (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice,,would love to have that deal around here!!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 8, 2013)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stefani (Jan 8, 2013)

Your response to your wife should be... 'On the new wine rack, after all the bottles are filled."


----------



## RegionRat (Jan 8, 2013)

Cha Ching!!!!!

RR


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice Find !!


----------



## tiMcC (Feb 15, 2013)

Terry0220 said:


> Nice,,would love to have that deal around here!!



terry
i'm in pgh and have bottles 
how many do you need
tim


----------



## GreginND (Feb 15, 2013)

These are used bottles? I can't see ever paying for used bottles, even at 20 cents. They should have paid you to take them away. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DaveL (Feb 15, 2013)

I recently scored 60 cases for a good deal as well. Unused still in the box no labels. 
My question is other than a wash in the dishwasher, a good hand rinse and a dose of sanitizer is there any other cleaning needed? 
For instance on my used bottles I used a bottle brush. This doesn't seem as if it is needed in this case to me.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 15, 2013)

I would stick to your plan and avoid the brush. No need for it unless you see visible dirt.


----------



## DaveL (Feb 15, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> I would stick to your plan and avoid the brush. No need for it unless you see visible dirt.



Thanks alot. I'm amazed everytime I have a question what a great resource this is. I going to do some bottling tomorrow


----------

